# Unresponsive Mouse



## GCPC (Aug 14, 2016)

Windows 2008 R2 server has an unresponsive USB Mouse. The server is a HP Proliant ML310e Gen8 server. I'm not sure when it stopped working because clients seldom use the console. I remote in and have no problems with it.

No other usb devices has any issues and the mouse will work in other PCs. When I connect the mouse the OS recognizes it and says it's ready for operations. The mouse has power but it will not move or the right & left buttons will not work.

I've tried the following fixes.
* updated USB Bus Drivers
* No issues with device manager
* updated generic mouse driver
* Moved mouse to multiple ports both front and back
* I checked system resources and CPU & Memory usage is low. There are no unusally amounts of interrupts either.
* I don't see any apparent issues in error logs
* I called HP and they were unable to help.

The company needs the server up and I have to make special arrangements to reboot the server. Any help much appreciated.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, I think you'll have to ask for a window to reboot the server. They don't already have a routine scheduled maintenance window to do things like this?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

just for kicks and grins, have you tried another mouse there?


----------



## GCPC (Aug 14, 2016)

I've rebooted the server several times after hours via remote. I've tried several mice including wireless but none of them worked. I'm trying to arrange for time this week so they can finish up early and I can reboot the server into safe mode. I think this will help a lot. 

Since I will not have much time to work on the server I'm trying to come up with a solid plan of what else I need to check for. 

Any ideas welcomed and thanks for the help.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Is the server under maintenance with HP? If it is, you'll get a faster resolution to this problem as their support team will have a ton of information on various issues they've seen and resolutions.


----------



## GCPC (Aug 14, 2016)

It's under support by HP and I called them. They tried to help, but they determined that the problem is not hardware since other USB devices will work. They believe it's a Microsoft OS issue and I tend to believe them. I'm hoping I can resolve the issue without getting Microsoft involved. Have you seen what they charge now per incident? $500. That's a little steep.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

